# When is a three year warranty not three years?



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

Hi I have a Elddis Aspire 255 first registered 01/03/2012. The reversing camera packed up in there may be a poor connection as it would work fine then go off then suddenly start working again. Elddis have rejected the warrant claim stating it is only covered for the first year. I can't find anything in the paperwork I have that states this?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Was it fitted by the dealer, if so it's not part of the van warranty.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Years 2 & 3 have exceptions to the warranty. It is limited to those components that formed part of the original product specification. There is then a long list of exceptions to this e.g microwave, TV windows & glass.

I suspect that your camera was not part of the original specification but an add on, even as part of a package. What you need to do is determine whether the camera system was part of the original specification and pursue it in line with their warranty conditions as printed in your handbook. Page 13-1 in the link?
http://www.elddis.co.uk/documents/Handbooks/2014/Aspire-2014-Hk-complete_21327.pdf

They say this applies to all their motorhomes since 2012


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*No reversing camera*

Thank you for your replies. This camera came as part of the original spec as displayed on the Elddis stand at the 2011 Oct NEC. Whilst the list of 2nd & 3rd year cover it does not specifically mention the camera is excluded. Not the best response I had expected. Yet again had your money


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

On FC we have a word for that type of company, begins with A and has 5 letters ending in S.

Unless you frequent FC, you won't get it.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: No reversing camera*



> weldted said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your replies. This camera came as part of the original spec as displayed on the Elddis stand at the 2011 Oct NEC. Whilst the list of 2nd & 3rd year cover it does not specifically mention the camera is excluded. Not the best response I had expected. Yet again had your money
> ...


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I've just had a quick look on Elddis's website and the camera is included in the current spec for the Aspire 255 and it is not listed as a 3 year warranty exclusion on the warranty section in help and advice. So for new vans now I would think the camera is covered for 3 years - obviously may have been different when you bought it but I doubt it.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Electrical items are only covered for one year. That is fairly normal.

I had a new Elddis and had a similar problem. When I looked into it, very little was covered the second year and virtually nothing in the third year. At least you can now get in touch with Elddis directly, in 2006 you could not get past the Reception and they had no email address. 

Most motorhome warranties will be similar, certainly among UK converters.


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*camera*

I too have the aspire 255 and had no end of probs both with warranty work and with the dealership cleveland i will never ever purchase a elddis again and next time buy second hand and hope most probs have been solved

mick


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

It's not Elddis you should be taking this up with, it's the dealer you purchased the van from. The warranty you refer to is on top of and not instead of your rights under the Sale Of Goods Act. This act is very specific and covers you for up to 5 years in England 4 in Scotland with certain conditions. Google and read as most people don't realise their rights. 

I had a similar problem with my fridge in so much as the cooling unit failed and had to be replace whilst away in Spain. My dealer simple said that neither Carthago nor Dometic wanted to know as it was outside their warranty, I replied that I wasn't interested in them as they didn't sell me the van and that if the dealer, in this case Carthago's main agent didn't come back with positive reply I would sue. It's very easy to make a claim in the small claims court, but most dealers don't want that. Needless to say the agent came back with a positive reply. Don't be frightend to threaten, its your right and in usually works, but do it in writing letter or email.

Wobby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe we should all print of this 5 year thing as retailers just do not want to know, for lesser value items it is not worth going to court.

Maybe we should just blockade shops etc.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Maybe we should all print of this 5 year thing as retailers just do not want to know, for lesser value items it is not worth going to court.
> 
> Maybe we should just blockade shops etc.


Your right, but the threat usually works, it has to be said that reasonable wear and tear has to be taken into account under the act. The act state the item must be fit for purpose and last a reasonable time, that's the bit that if it goes to court has to be decided by the bench.

In my case there were no moving parts, the coil burst at a weld and leaked the refrigerant, that after 40 months I felt was unreasonable.

Wobby


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

weldted said:


> Hi I have a Elddis Aspire 255 first registered 01/03/2012. The reversing camera packed up in there may be a poor connection as it would work fine then go off then suddenly start working again. Elddis have rejected the warrant claim stating it is only covered for the first year. I can't find anything in the paperwork I have that states this?


When we had an Aspire, the same thing happened. Its a failed power supply relay, and we had it replaced under warranty at about 13 months old.


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*Reversing camera or lack of*

Many thanks for your replies, I have emailed Elddis today to ask why they have rejected it? Anyone know where this relay is? There is no explanation on the wiring diagram.


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

On our 215, it was under the RHS bench with all the other electrics.


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Your contract is with the supplying dealer. I would send all corrispondance to them and copy Elddis into it. 

I had a problem with a Samsung TV. After 3 years it went faulty. I had paid £1500 so I thought it should last longer. Comet and Samsung both refused to fix the TV so I sent a letter to the small claims court. I think it cost me £20 and can be done online. Comet contacted me and said it was out of warranty. I just said let the court deal with it. Before it want to court they sent an engineer out to asses the fault. Two days later I was offered a new TV if I stopped the case. AFTER I received the TV I stopped the case. WAs very simple.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Revise said:


> Your contract is with the supplying dealer. I would send all corrispondance to them and copy Elddis into it.
> 
> I had a problem with a Samsung TV. After 3 years it went faulty. I had paid £1500 so I thought it should last longer. Comet and Samsung both refused to fix the TV so I sent a letter to the small claims court. I think it cost me £20 and can be done online. Comet contacted me and said it was out of warranty. I just said let the court deal with it. Before it want to court they sent an engineer out to asses the fault. Two days later I was offered a new TV if I stopped the case. AFTER I received the TV I stopped the case. WAs very simple.


Well done that's what we need to hear.

To many people just accept what dealers tell them and that mainly because, correct me if I'm wrong, the sale of goods act doesn't cover the retailer so if they have to pay out they don't aways get refunded by the Manufacturer. Tough but then that's what their profit margins have to cover.

Wobby


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Just a small point- I believe the time limit for complaint is 6 yrs under S & S of G & S in England and Wales ( 5 in Scotland)....unless it's very recently changed????

and Wobby is right the Goods should last a Reasonable Time, irrespective of any Warranty- and the price you paid will be relevant to what is reasonable


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*Reversing camera*

Dealer rejected it as well saying camera only covered for first year!!
Yesterday took van for its first mot camera was working, but on the way home it wasn't. Have noticed hab lights do not go off When engine is started checked the link fuse was ok ( blown 3amp) replaced fuse still hab lights do not go out, also there is no link to the batteries displayed on the control panel when engine is running. So I suspect there is a problem with the circuit board. Prior to this lights would go out and camera would come on when engine started as was the battery link displayed on the control panel also leisure batteries reading 12.4 whereas they would always read the same as the engine battery with engine running.??


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Reversing camera*



> "weldted"
> 
> Dealer rejected it as well saying camera only covered for first year!!


Do none of these dealers know about/understand their responsibilities under the Sale of Goods Act?

Sounds like you need to get Trading Standards to "re-educate" them.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Reversing camera*



> weldted said:
> 
> 
> > Dealer rejected it as well saying camera only covered for first year!!
> ...


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*Reversing camera*

To be fair to Elddis I e mailed them explaining the problem and they have confirmed that they will supply a new camera and pay the labour, quoting a possible information confusion between themselves and the dealer. So fair play to Elddis.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

A good result that shows that perseverance pays off - also that some dealers are either clueless or lazy or both.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Reversing camera*

(quote)


weldted said:


> To be fair to Elddis I e mailed them explaining the problem and they have confirmed that they will supply a new camera and pay the labour, quoting a possible information confusion between themselves and the dealer. So fair play to Elddis.


Well thats certainly good news!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Reversing camera*



> weldted said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair to Elddis I e mailed them explaining the problem and they have confirmed that they will supply a new camera and pay the labour, quoting a possible information confusion between themselves and the dealer. So fair play to Elddis.
> ...


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Well done good result, could it be that Elddis monitor the forum, I know that other company's do :wink: 

Wobby


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*Well done Elddis*

More good news, when I wrote to Elddis re the camera I also enquired about the relay the dealer was waiting for as we are off to Europe for an extended trip. I had an email today to any the part had arrived and the Dealer is going to fit it while I wait tomorrow. So well done Elddis and Marquis of Lee Mill Plymouth.


----------

